# IM CURED! READ!



## uchi (Jan 6, 2009)

Okay! Sorry if this was already a post in the past. Just thought I'd try to help anyone out there whose lost hope like I had.After the usual run-through of horrible tests; countless blood tests, barium swallows, cameras in the stomach, intestines, everywhere....I had lost hope. All fingers pointed to IBS, which I had suspected from the beginning. IBS sounded like some crazy uncurable 'it's all in your head' kind of whack-attack. My doctor sure wasn't helping the situation, she told me to 'eat this, dont eat that, and here. take some imodium'. Pfft. Cmon guys. Lets be honest, our GP's think we're crazy. They're no help at all. Because back when they were in med school, IBS was an umbrella term for anything from stomach aches to D and C, they think it's caused from anxiety and half of them think it's all in our heads. WRONNNG-O! Sure stress agrivates it, but cmon people. We're not crazies!!! These symptoms are REAAAL! I mean cmmon! I poop my pants and you say it's all in my head!? Well, if you are in the same mind-set I was in, let me tell you! Go To A Freaking Naturopath. I repeat. Go to a naturopath. One who knows what IBS is. I went in, described symtoms, he took my blood for an allergy test. and Bam! Done. Allergy test? I can just get that at the doctor right? WRONG. All allergy tests done at your doctor/hospital/clinic, are all searching for a specific kind of allergy. Alright. I'll explain:There are 6 kinds of allergies out there. The one people are most tested for is a life-threatening allergy. You know, the kind where if someone is in a 100 meter radius from a peanut they puff up like a balloon and you have to stick a funny looking pen in their leg. Well, in that situation (don't get me wrong, I'm no doctor...this is just my general understanding), your body senses a threat from this allergy, and your white blood cells release something called 'anti-bodies'. Well, the general 'allergy' test that the doctors give you is testing for this priliminary kind of anti-body. Now, here's the problem. For most of us wonderful IBS-eres, we have a different kind of anti-body. One that isn't released immedietly, actually it takes about an hour-24 hours to get released. Only IBS knowledgeable doctors know about the test, and are willing to test you, such as some naturopaths. Also: keep in mind, since it's rare to find such a test, it's expensive. $400 in Canada. But in my mind, I would pay a bazillion dollars to get fixed. So basically what happens (once again, not a doctor...this is just my loose understanding of the matter) is the allergies iritate your intestines and thus IBS is formed. Also; the allergies can cause a bacterial imbalance within the intestines. Everyone's intestines has good bacteria and bad bacteria, you need both, and when an imbalance happens the intestines become extremely irritated. Thus you might want to look into taking pro-biotics. But check with a naturopath first. So, with me, I got my test back and the most RANDOM things came up. The test tells you the food you have an intolerance to, and the severity. For example: I simply cannot eat eggs, dairy products, garlic, lamb, or beef ever again. But there were some allergies that were mild, so I can have them every second day; oranges, gluten, almonds and coffee bean. Just avoid the major foods, and have the other foods every 2nd day and BAM. Fixed. No more imodium for me. I live in Vancouver BC Canada, and the naturopath I went and saw was Village Health Clinic. http://www.villagehealthclinic.ca/However, I have heard of IBS centers who ALSO do this allergy test in Seattle http://www.ibstreatmentcenter.com/ and in Regina I believe.Here is a link better explaining what I spoke about: http://www.ibstreatmentcenter.com/3_a.htm(In the meantime, a quick-fix that helped me was calcium pills. But let's be real here, no one wants to depend on calcium, why not try to get to the root and fix the problem.)


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I recently(in nov) had a blood allergy test(done by meridian valley) and it said I was "severly" allergic to milk, Cheeses, casien, lactoalbumin, and egg whites. There were a few other food that came up in the low end of the "insignificant" section. After I got my results I immediately stopped eating all the "severe" foods. I did the diet for about a month before xmas came. I stopped during the holidays as I wanted to eat all the good xmas food, lol. IN that first month I noticed no change. Funny thing is that over the week of xmas, where I was eating milk and eggs again, my IBS was the best its been in 4 months. Today I started again on the diet. I would love it if stopping eating those foods would "cure" my ibs, heck even improve it a small amount would be nice. I've done elimination diets before. The last one I didn't eat dairy or wheat for 6 months and I didn't notice any difference. I'm hoping this time it will be different and I get some relief. I also recommend seeing a GOOD naturopath. I've been seeing a naturopath/chiropractor for a few years and my IBS has improved a LOT. IN Nov. I started seeing a new doc. He is a MD and a naturopath. http://www.drtrethart.com/new/about.php Great doc, I really recommend him.


----------



## vikramdsalokhe (Dec 20, 2008)

Very Happy to hear about your cure and you have won the battle against ibs







Can you please tell me naturopath if u know in india . if not then can you please let me know detail abt test i should do so that i can be sure about allergic food completly.Thanks in advance .


----------



## Mary:::))) (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow..............that is wonderful news!It's best to try and get to the root of the problem other than mask it...........sometimes there are underlying causes you wouldn't think of!Good for you!Mary::







))


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

> if not then can you please let me know detail abt test i should do so that i can be sure about allergic food completly.


This is the lab that did my Food allergy testing. http://meridianvalleylab.com/allergy_dept.htmlYou can find a sample readout of the test here http://www.drtrethart.com/new/tr_elisa.php


----------



## uchi (Jan 6, 2009)

> I recently(in nov) had a blood allergy test(done by meridian valley) and it said I was "severly" allergic to milk, Cheeses, casien, lactoalbumin, and egg whites. There were a few other food that came up in the low end of the "insignificant" section.After I got my results I immediately stopped eating all the "severe" foods. I did the diet for about a month before xmas came. I stopped during the holidays as I wanted to eat all the good xmas food, lol. IN that first month I noticed no change. Funny thing is that over the week of xmas, where I was eating milk and eggs again, my IBS was the best its been in 4 months.Today I started again on the diet. I would love it if stopping eating those foods would "cure" my ibs, heck even improve it a small amount would be nice. I've done elimination diets before. The last one I didn't eat dairy or wheat for 6 months and I didn't notice any difference. I'm hoping this time it will be different and I get some relief.I also recommend seeing a GOOD naturopath. I've been seeing a naturopath/chiropractor for a few years and my IBS has improved a LOT. IN Nov. I started seeing a new doc. He is a MD and a naturopath. http://www.drtrethart.com/new/about.php Great doc, I really recommend him.


Hey, thanks for responding.Yes previous to this I had also tried an elimination diet to dairy. I also noticed no difference, but only recently did I find out why;On food packaging it seems like nobody puts 'milk' anymore. You REALLY have to read carefully to see if there were any dairy byproducts in it. Such as casien, whey, and lots of other strange names. even 'calcium caseinate' which is made from evaporated skim milk.Eggs also have very random strange names. Here's two lists with dairy/egg names that aren't so recognizable. http://foodallergies.about.com/od/dairy/qt/milkfreediet.htmhttp://kidshealth.org/teen/misc/eggallergy_cutout.htmlAlso, keep in mind that 'lactose-free' might not work, because lactose is the sugars in dairy. Whereas some people are allergic to the proteins in the milk.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

yes, its amazing how many foods contain some egg or milk products. Thanks for the lists. I knew most of the milk ones but there were a few ones i'd hadnt' seen before.


> Also, keep in mind that 'lactose-free' might not work, because lactose is the sugars in dairy. Whereas some people are allergic to the proteins in the milk.


Yeah, lactose free doens't mean too much if you are allergic to milk proteins. Heck, I even found out that soy cheese isn't ok as it contains milk protein(casien). Who would have thought a product marketed towards vegetarians as "milk free" would still have milk proteins in it.


----------



## uchi (Jan 6, 2009)

hahahah i know! soy cheese, it's whack!!!i just try to shop 'vegan' and it helps a lot. in Canada there's a market called Choices, that are usually quite helpful. But even save-on-foods and safeways have organic sections that have vegan stuff in it. Silk (soy milk) is vegan, and most company's are really nice if you call the toll free number and ask.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I've never heard of Choices before. I'll have to see if we have one in Edmonton. I've been using soy milk and rice milk. Unfortunately I haven't found a suitable vegan cheese. Most are pretty gross


----------



## uchi (Jan 6, 2009)

degrassi said:


> I've never heard of Choices before. I'll have to see if we have one in Edmonton. I've been using soy milk and rice milk. Unfortunately I haven't found a suitable vegan cheese. Most are pretty gross


i've learned to live without cheese. plus a lot of cheese has casein in it and other dairy byproducts in it. boo.


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Well *insert random surprised cursing*!NOW I know what Casein is (kind of)! I was recently going over my past allergy test results (was tested every year when I was younger) and was marked allergic to Casein (as well as Milk, Eggs, Wheat, etc.) at some point.I have followed up and APPARENTLY am allergic to nothing now, but do wonder if my past allergies are triggers to IBS (I avoid dairy because it makes me feel so sick).


----------



## Alan M (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the post, Uchi. I too live in the Vancouver area. I'm going to give that clinic a call. Alan


----------



## newme (Jan 28, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get this test done in calgary alberta?


----------



## Neelia (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm new here also. Have a question about the calcium pills. I've been on 1500 mg of calcium a day for many years. I have never noticed them helping my IBS problem. How much do you take?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Neelia,You need to be sure you are using calcium carbonate and not calcium citrate. These are different forms of calcium. You need to be sure there is no measurable amount of magnesium in the ones you are using. Then you need to take one with each meal which he ones I use is 600mg and some vitamin D.Linda


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Many years ago I had the opportunity to see a Dr Hal Brown, a naturopath in Vancouver, on non-IBS matters. I was delighted , especially with the food sensitivity testing. Years later, when I took a stab at the *Eating 4 Your Bloodtype* diet, which worked wonderfully well in lowering my fart frequency, it was remarkable the numbers of foods that turned up on the avoid list for Type Os and the list that Dr. Brown compiled for me.Mark


----------

